# Episode 2 - Who likes Mustangs? - Jack Miller's Mustang Barn!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mustangs? - Jack Miller's Mustang Barn! *

We found a few for the next episode of our TV show...



















From reading other forums from other TV shows I found there is usually continued interest in specific cars, projects and people showcased on the shows that usually leads to questions on the forum... but there's usually no follow-up _*and no pictures...*_

So anyone that's been reading my forum posts over the years knows I'm pretty good at getting pictures and then getting them up in an easy to view format in a thread....

[/quote]

So as a follow-up to the above, in this episode you'll see me ask Jack if I can take some pictures and then you'll actually see me taking some pictures using my trusty, dusty camera. Besides for the purpose of getting the pictures, I wanted to tell the "TV World" _*by being seen taking pictures*_, that after the show is over, there will be "pictures" of the cars on the show at Autogeek... (specifically the forum). Whether or not the TV audience can find their way to our forum I'll have to leave it up to them... I can only do so much to help them...

Most of the other TV shows you watch on TV there's no way to really interact with the host or ask questions about the cars featured on the show. Because I've always made it a goal on any forum I've worked on, to _*get the pictures*_ and then _*get them up on the Internet*_ in a way that makes them _*easy to see*_, that is "inserted" into a thread a 800 pixels wide so you don't have to fiddle with a slide show or some other complicated method, or horizontal scroll to see the pictures. _*As promised... here you go...*_

*Jack's son built this sign for Jack...*


























































































*Liz-Stick Red*

















































































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._






























































































































































































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._












































































































































































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....






























































































































































































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._



























































































It was a lot of fun getting to know Jack and his story about how he started out as a Gas Station Attendant and worked his way up to where he is today, the owner of over 50 Ale House Resteraunts... plus his little car collection...


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow!! :doublesho :doublesho there have been some impressive garages on here / pistonheads but that has got to one of if not the best.
Simon


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

That is one amazing collection of wild horses!! They are a real fav of mine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice indeed, has to give Jay Leno a bit of a run for his money . Must admit I have a soft spot in my heart for a 71 Boss. Any idea if this chap has any SMC (Barry White) cars I am sure I have seen him on the show.


----------

